# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Preejakulat

## age

czy preejakulat zawiera plemniki zdolne do zaplodnienia?(jest wiele wersji odp. na ten temat, że już nie wiem czy to prawda) czy jeżeli penis znajdował się pod pochwą mogło dojsc do zapłodnienia bez wytrysku gdy ma się dni płodne?

----------


## Karaoke

owszem może zawierać plemniki i teoretycznie ciąża jest możliwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli penis znajdował się pod pochwą, i nie było wytrysku to no skąd ta ciąża ? Preejakulat MOŻE  zawierać plemniki, to zależy- często zawiera tuż przed wytryskiem, oraz kiedy wcześniej był wytrysk, potem kolejny stosunek, więc z preejekulatem może wydostać się nasienie, które pozostało w cewce. Sam czysty preejakulat nie zawiera plemników, ponieważ jest produkowany przez gruczoły Copwera, które takowych nie produkują, preejakulat ma za zadanie przeczyszczenie cewki i nawlżenie przed wytryskiem, dlatego czasem może wypłukać i "zabrać" ze sobą to co znajduje się po drodze. W internecie jest dużo sprzecznych informacji na ten temat, ale często nie jest to wyjaśnione do końca, ludzie coś tam usłyszeli ale nie do końca zrozumieli a potem piszą bzdury. Również definicja na Wikipedii preejakulatu w tłumaczeniu polskim nie jest dokładna, trzeba przeczytać i przetłumaczyć sobie przypis, ale to też jest tylko mały fragment, mówiący o badaniach nad tą wydzieliną. Mowa tam, że przeprowadzono badanie na 27 ochotnikach, gdzie u 10 z nich w preejekulacie PRZED WYTRYSKIEM znajdowały się żywe zdolne do zapłodnienia plemniki. Do badania zostało pozyskanych 40 próbek, na 5 różnych sposobów (jakich już nie wiadomo- czy tak jak w badaniach z 2007 r, byli to ochotnicy z problemami, czy próbka została pobrana a mężczyzna miał wcześniej wytrysk), ponieważ w tych próbkach (zleży od rodzaju próbki), znaleziono plemniki, lub wogóle preejakulat ich nie zawierał.  Podsumywując - samym czystym preejakulatem, nie da się zapłodnić.

----------

